# HELP: slave DNS not updating zone files from Master DNS,

## NiceGuy

Hey everyone,

Really need some help here .. I can't seem to be able to get my slave DNS server to communicate from master DNS server.

I don't even know where to begin anymore .. can someone please help me to resolve this problem ... where do I start??

Thanks a bunchLast edited by NiceGuy on Mon Sep 18, 2006 7:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dizzutch

i assume you're using BIND? you'll need to do some more like posting your zone files and named.conf before we can figure out what's going on. by "communicate" do you mean your slave isn't getting transfers from your master or can your slave simple not do any lookups by itself? please elaborate.

-Dizz

----------

## NiceGuy

Hey Dizzutch,

Your absolutely right, I do need to post more  on my problem, I'm sorry for that:

First I set up a little test netwrok here at my home: 

```

master DNS ip: 172.1.1.1

slave DNS ip: 172.1.5.5

```

My master DNS named.conf file is:

```

acl "bogusnet" { 0.0.0.0/8; 1.0.0.0/8; 2.0.0.0/8; 192.0.2.0/24; 224.0.0.0/3; };

acl "zone2-net" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.0.0/16; };

acl "zone2-ns" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.1.1; };

options {

   pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

   forwarders { 192.168.22.11; };

   listen-on port 53 {

        zone2-ns;

                     };

   allow-query {

        zone2-net;

               };

   blackhole { bogusnet; };

};

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.common";

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.master.zone2";

```

My slave DNS  named.conf file is:

```

acl "bogusnet" { 0.0.0.0/8; 1.0.0.0/8; 2.0.0.0/8; 192.0.2.0/24; 224.0.0.0/3; };

acl "zone2-net" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.0.0/16; };

acl "zone2-ns" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.5.5; };

options {

   pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

   forwarders { 192.168.22.11; };

   listen-on port 53 {

        zone2-ns;

                     };

   allow-query {

        zone2-net;

               };

   blackhole { bogusnet; };

};

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.common";

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.slave.zone2";
```

I am not so sure as to where I would find my zone files, so if you could help me out with that, then that would be great too. I'm learnig as I go along here, my dns servers work well on there own, My main problem is: when I add a host to my master server, and then attempt to do a nslookup on that new host on my slave, the slave cannot find it. Basically the lookup fails on the slave side.

If you need more info ... just tell me where I can find it .. or what it is you need .

Thank-you very much

p.s -> I still am very much a n00b

----------

## nobspangle

could you post these four files

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.common";

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.master.zone2";

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.common";

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.slave.zone2"

Your zone files are the ones you change to add/change hosts

----------

## Dizzutch

you gotta setup zones for each zone that the DNS server is authoritative for. 

in this zone configuration you define the name, the Name servers that will handle this zone and some other information. There is a lot of information available on this online, I don't want to re-invent the wheel in a forum post, and will most likely leave out important information. 

but basically what you need is to setup your zone in each named.conf (master and slave) telling the DNS server how to act.

(this is not valid BIND syntax, since I don't have access to my box at the moment)

named.conf (on master)

```

..

zone domain.com {

 master;

 file domain.com.db;

 allow-transfer 172.1.5.5;

}

..

```

named.conf (on slave)

```

...

zone domain.com {

 slave;

 file domain.com.db;

 masters 172.1.1.1;

}

...

```

a setup like this will allow the slave to "transfer" zone data from the master either on a timed basis (add "notify no;" to master zone config) or every time the master recieves a change in config, either from Dynamic DNS or a manual edit.

I highly suggest purchasing O'Reilly's DNS and BIND book, it is a great addition to any sys-admins library, and if it's for your job, you will have no problem writing it off as an expence.

good luck.

I'll try to help as much as I can, so please keep posting.

-Dizz

----------

## NiceGuy

Hey here are some additional files,

/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.common:

```

logging {

   channel itsa_query {

      file "/prod/var/logs/named/named_query.log" versions 10 size 1024k;

      print-time yes;

      severity info;

   };

   channel itsa_default {

      file "/prod/var/logs/named/named_sys.log" versions 10 size 100k;

      severity info;

      print-category yes;

      print-time yes;

      print-severity yes;

   };

   category queries      { itsa_query; };

   category client       { itsa_query; };

   category resolver     { itsa_query; };

   category unmatched    { itsa_query; };

   category client       { itsa_default; };

   category config       { itsa_default; };

   category database     { itsa_default; };

   category default      { itsa_default; };

   category dispatch     { itsa_default; };

   category dnssec       { itsa_default; };

   category general      { itsa_default; };

   category lame-servers { itsa_default; };

   category network      { itsa_default; };

   category notify       { itsa_default; };

   category security     { itsa_default; };

   category update       { itsa_default; };

   category xfer-out     { itsa_default; };

};

key "rndckey" {

   algorithm hmac-md5;

   secret "jZjN6o77G5hs1ZyTLZuR7lmZVTdsBjPBb6w0OMxtqGuJMnTIAto74dt1aoGZ";

};

zone "." IN {

   type hint;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/named.root";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

   type master;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/localhost";

   allow-update { none; };

   notify no;

};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

   type master;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/127.0.0";

   allow-update { none; };

   notify no;

};
```

****************************************************************

/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.master.zone2:

```

zone "itsa225a.org" in {

   type master;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/master.forward.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   allow-transfer { zone2-ns;

                  };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};

zone "1.172.in-addr.arpa." in {

   type master;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/master.reverse.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   allow-transfer { zone2-ns;

                  };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

}; 
```

********************************************************

/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.slave.zone2:

```

zone "itsa225a.org" in {

type slave;

masters { 172.1.1.1; };

file "/prod/var/named/db/slave.forward.zone2";

allow-update { zone2-ns; };

allow-query { zone2-net; };

notify yes;

check-names ignore;

};

zone "1.172.in-addr.arpa." in {

   type slave;

   masters { 172.1.1.1; };

   file "/prod/var/named/db/slave.reverse.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};
```

********************************************************************************

Thanks Dizzutch and nobspangle .... hope these files shed some light on my configuraton problem(s) .... that O'Reilys DNS book does sound like a good idea .... I can't believe how many people buy O'Reily's books ... I do as well.

Thanks again for your time(s).

----------

## NiceGuy

Additionally here are  some of my DNS log files for both master and slave:

Master DNS log file: 

```

06-Sep-2006 15:59:16.790 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006090605)

06-Sep-2006 15:59:16.898 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3086: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

06-Sep-2006 15:59:16.899 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3086: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

06-Sep-2006 15:59:16.922 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2671: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

06-Sep-2006 15:59:16.923 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2671: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

06-Sep-2006 15:59:41.660 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4800: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

06-Sep-2006 15:59:41.662 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4800: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

06-Sep-2006 15:59:41.685 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3790: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

06-Sep-2006 15:59:41.686 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3790: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

06-Sep-2006 15:59:41.943 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#1034: updating zone 'itsadomain.org/IN': adding an RR at 'hName1.itsadomain.org' A

06-Sep-2006 15:59:41.967 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006090606)

06-Sep-2006 15:59:41.972 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#1034: updating zone '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': adding an RR at '4.4.1.172.in-addr.arpa' PTR

06-Sep-2006 15:59:42.081 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4357: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

06-Sep-2006 15:59:42.082 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4357: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

06-Sep-2006 15:59:42.106 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4295: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

06-Sep-2006 15:59:42.107 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4295: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

```

****************************************************************

Slave DNS log file:

```

06-Sep-2006 15:53:54.740 general: info: zone 0.0.127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2005010100

06-Sep-2006 15:53:54.743 general: info: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2005010100

06-Sep-2006 15:53:54.749 general: notice: running

06-Sep-2006 15:53:54.755 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: Transfer started.

06-Sep-2006 15:53:54.756 xfer-in: info: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN' from 172.1.1.1#53: connected using 172.1.5.5#126106-Sep-2006 15:53:54.761 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: transferred serial 2006090601

06-Sep-2006 15:53:54.762 xfer-in: info: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN' from 172.1.1.1#53: end of transfer

06-Sep-2006 15:53:55.254 general: info: zone itsa225a.org/IN: refresh: non-authoritative answer from master 172.1.1.1#53 (source 0.0.0.0#0)

06-Sep-2006 15:54:53.758 general: info: zone itsa225a.org/IN: refresh: non-authoritative answer from master 172.1.1.1#53 (source 0.0.0.0#0)

06-Sep-2006 15:56:45.761 general: info: zone itsa225a.org/IN: refresh: non-authoritative answer from master 172.1.1.1#53 (source 0.0.0.0#0)

06-Sep-2006 16:00:20.766 general: info: zone itsa225a.org/IN: refresh: non-authoritative answer from master 172.1.1.1#53 (source 0.0.0.0#0)

06-Sep-2006 16:08:09.771 general: info: zone itsa225a.org/IN: refresh: non-authoritative answer from master 172.1.1.1#53 (source 0.0.0.0#0)

06-Sep-2006 16:21:43.774 general: info: zone itsa225a.org/IN: refresh: non-authoritative answer from master 172.1.1.1#53 (source 0.0.0.0#0)

```

***********************************

I hope these help identify my problem 

Thanks again

----------

## Dizzutch

thanks for posting those log files. I don't see any problems with Zone transfers, can you please elaborate on the problem you are having? "slave DNS server to communicate from master DNS server." What are the steps you take to notice this problem?

-Dizz

----------

## NiceGuy

Hey,

Here are some of the steps that I take to notice that my slave is not updating from my master :

Steps for my Master: 

```

1. Configure a slave to my master (slave ip in this test case 172.1.5.5)

2. Configure a forwarder ip

3. enable/start named 
```

Steps for my Slave: 

```

1. Configure a master to my slave (master ip in this test case is 172.1.1.1)

2. COnfigure a forwarder ip

3. enable/start named 
```

****************************************************************************************************************

At this point, when I know their both up and running ... I'll add a new nameserver to my master (or new host ...  whatever) .. then I will attempt to 

dig (or nslookup the new nameserver I just added, both on my Master and then on my Slave.

Here its probably better if I clarify with some parameters mapped out ........ as well as the test I use to know somethings wrong (read below)

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Master 172.1.1.1

----------------------------------------------------------------

DNS State = Started!!

DNS Forwarder ip = 192.168.XX.X;

DNS Mode = Master

DNS Nameserver ip = 172.1.1.1

DNS Network = 172.1.0.0

DNS Netmask = 255.255.0.0

Domain Name = itsadomain.org

DNS Slave = 172.1.5.5

testperson@ndspc ~ $ nslookup abc.itsadomain.org

Server:         172.1.1.1

Address:       172.1.1.1#53

Name:   abc.itsadomain.org

Address: 172.1.55.55 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Slave 172.1.5.5:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DNS State = Started!!

DNS ForwarderList = 192.168.XX.X;

DNS Mode = slave

DNS Nameserver  ip = 172.1.5.5

DNS Network = 172.1.0.0

DNS Netmask = 255.255.0.0

DNS DomainName = itsa255a.org

DN[/b]S Master = 172.1.1.1

testperson@itsa225a ~ $ nslookup abc.itsadomain.org

Server:       172.1.5.5

Address:    172.1.5.5#53

** server can't find abc.itsadomain.org: NXDOMAIN

**************************************************************************************************************************

When I do the nslookup on the slave, it should still see the 172.1.55.55 address I assigned to my fake abc host I added to the Master DNS, but it of course does not, even though my master does see it.

Sorry for the long post 

Thanks againLast edited by NiceGuy on Thu Sep 07, 2006 3:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dizzutch

looking at your logs again, it looks asif your slave is only accepting the zone transfer for the reverse zone, not the forward zone.

as you can see, at 15:59:42 your master started and ended a zone transfer for your forward zone.

```

06-Sep-2006 15:59:42.081 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4357: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

06-Sep-2006 15:59:42.082 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4357: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended 

```

however, this zone transfer is not reflected in the slave logs, as the reverse zone transfer is.

perhaps increase debugging, and see if you can get any more information on why this forward zone is not beign transfered correctly.

----------

## NiceGuy

Hey,

Your exactly correct after reading your last post I attempted to see if I could do a reverse lookup:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Slave 172.1.5.5:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DNS State = Started!!

DNS ForwarderList = 192.168.XX.X;

DNS Mode = slave

DNS Nameserver ip = 172.1.5.5

DNS Network = 172.1.0.0

DNS Netmask = 255.255.0.0

DNS DomainName = itsa255a.org

DNS Master = 172.1.1.1

testperson@itsa225a ~ $ nslookup 172.1.55.55

Server:         172.1.5.5

Address:      172.1.5.5#53

55.55.1.172.in-addr.arpa  name = abc.itsadomain.org.

************************************************************************************************************************** 

So, the revcerse lookup works ...  your dead on ...  (I'm feeling a little better, though I probably shouldn't, right??) ... anyhow ... when I check in my /prod/var/named/db directory I notice these files only:

```

127.0.0  localhost  named.root  slave.reverse.zone2  slave.reverse.zone2.jnl

```

*******************************************************************************

Which leads me to believe there should be one named something along the lines of  "slave.forward.zone2"

but its nowhere to be found. ... 

Could  something be wrong with my slave include file (I include this in my named.conf, see previous posts above for named.conf file)??

Maybe somehting is wrong with the domain listed in the slave include conf file... its itsa225a.org for the slave and itsadomain.org for the master ... but myprod/var/named/named.conf.slave.zone2 slave file lists itsa225a.org ...  really I don't know ... 

just taking a shot in the dark here.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

/prod/var/named/named.conf.slave.zone2

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

zone "itsa225a.org" in {

   type slave;

   masters { 172.1.1.1; };

   file "/prod/var/named/db/slave.forward.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};

zone "1.172.in-addr.arpa." in {

   type slave;

   masters { 172.1.1.1; };

   file "/prod/var/named/db/slave.reverse.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};
```

**********************************************************************

Thanks again

----------

## Dizzutch

Hmm, I would suggest increasing your debug level and restarting the name servers to see if anything is mentioned as to why the forward zone files aren't created.

Your config looks correct. perhaps you could add an allow-notify{} clause to be sure.

----------

## Dizzutch

 *NiceGuy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe somehting is wrong with the domain listed in the slave include conf file... its itsa225a.org for the slave and itsadomain.org for the master ... but 
> 
> 

 

those should be the same for the notifys to work.

a NS on itsa225a.org will not send a notify to a NS authoritative for istadomain.org

----------

## NiceGuy

Hey again,

Okay this is gonna sound weird I realize, but I think I found my problem .. but I would rather have another individual actaully confirm that "Yeah, that was your problem" with the DNS config files.

just have to do my best to explain it to you... k ... Now in my named.conf file, I have two "include" statements namely:

*************************************************************************************************************************************************************

---------------------------------------------

name.conf for Master

---------------------------------------------

acl "bogusnet" { 0.0.0.0/8; 1.0.0.0/8; 2.0.0.0/8; 192.0.2.0/24; 224.0.0.0/3; };

acl "zone2-net" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.0.0/16; };

acl "zone2-ns" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.5.5; };

options {

   pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

   forwarders { 192.168.22.11; };

   listen-on port 53 {

        zone2-ns;

                     };

   allow-query {

        zone2-net;

               };

   blackhole { bogusnet; };

};

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.common";

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.master.zone2";      <----- DIFFERENT FROM SLAVE

**********************************************************************************************************************************************************

-----------------------------------------------

named.conf for Slave

------------------------------------------------

acl "bogusnet" { 0.0.0.0/8; 1.0.0.0/8; 2.0.0.0/8; 192.0.2.0/24; 224.0.0.0/3; };

acl "zone2-net" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.0.0/16; };

acl "zone2-ns" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.1.1; };

options {

   pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

   forwarders { 192.168.22.11; };

   listen-on port 53 {

        zone2-ns;

                     };

   allow-query {

        zone2-net;

               };

   blackhole { bogusnet; };

};

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.common";

include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.slave.zone2";     <----- DIFFERENT FROM MASTER

********************************************************************************************************************************************************************

I've marked what is different in each (which is a clearly marked include file).  Now, its these two files that I feel I should qucikly explain what I believe to be my problem ...  

First Let's look at  .....  include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.master.zone2";  

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

zone "p.org"  in {                      <--------- PROBLEM ?????

   type slave;

   masters { 172.1.1.1; };

   file "/prod/var/named/db/slave.forward.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   allow-transfer { zone2-ns;

                    172.1.5.5;

                   };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};

zone "1.172.in-addr.arpa." in {

   type slave;

   masters { 172.1.1.1; };

   file "/prod/var/named/db/slave.reverse.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   allow-transfer { zone2-ns;

                    172.1.5.5; };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};

**********************************************************************************************************************************************************

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And Now the slave:  include "/prod/var/named/include/named.conf.slave.zone2";

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

zone  "itsadomain.org" in {                    <---------PROBLEM???

   type slave;

   masters { 172.1.5.5; };

   file "/prod/var/named/db/slave.forward.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};

zone "1.172.in-addr.arpa." in {

   type slave;

   masters { 172.1.5.5; };

   file "/prod/var/named/db/slave.reverse.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};

************************************************************************************************************************************************************

I think the reason why my forward zone files are not updating is because their listed differently in my slave and master config files (for some reason??). To clarify further, my slave has a different domian name, itsadomain.org  ....  yet in my Master its listed as p.org . It is my assumption that in my slave "include" file ( /prod/var/named/include/named.conf.slave.zone2;) ... needs to have a forward zone listed the same as the master's forward zone( p.org)???..... (You'll notice the questions marks here ).

Anyway, if someone could clarify for me ... if in fact my assumption is correct ...  if that was my problem ... maybe if you could shed some light on if this is in fact usually manually configured (i.e. edited by user to be the same??  OR  Is the masters zone names passed to the slave somehow, and the user does not have to configure these?? ).

Anyway, the only thing I can say for sure is that when I edit the slave forward zone to be equal to the masters .. then updates finally start to occurr.  

I apologize for the long post ... just trying to be as clear as possible.

Thanks again

Take CareLast edited by NiceGuy on Tue Sep 12, 2006 8:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dizzutch

yeah, because the slave won't handle the notifies from a zone for which it has no config.

sorry i didn't see this earlier, the info was there all along.

-Dizz

----------

## NiceGuy

No problem Dizzhutch .. just thanks for helping out .... but do you know if these files are supposed to be edited by the user ... what I mean is  ... in order for me to get my slave updating from my Master .. I literally had to edit (vi) my named.conf.slave.zone2 config file.

Its probably a stupid question any way ... but the master doesn't the master notify the slave of the proper zone file names too??

Thanks again

----------

## Dizzutch

wherer did you get the BIND package? if you get it from portage it's not setup like this by default. Most people will update the settings by hand. but there are some GUIs available here and there.

no, the master only notifies about changes in the zone...the config is up to the user.

----------

## NiceGuy

Hey all,

It appears as though my Master DNS is sending notifies to my slave DNS, but my slave does little to nothing with them. What I mean is when I do add a new host to my Master DNS .. it appears to send the notify (according to the log outpu, anyhowt) but then when I attempt to do an nslookup on the slave for that new host, I get nothing (actually NXDOMAIN).

Has anybody had problems with a slave DNS server before, with notifies/updates to zone files not going through. 

Thanks again ... let me know if you require more info

Take Care

----------

## Dizzutch

could we see the logs? (server sending notoofy, and slave recieving notify)?

----------

## nobspangle

NiceGuy, have you updated your config so that both the slave and master are talking about the same zone?

Also make sure you are incrementing your serial number when you make changes on the master.

----------

## NiceGuy

Hey Dizzutch,

Here are the log files,

***************************

Master:

**************************

```

18-Sep-2006 15:30:49.206 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2303: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 15:30:49.205 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2303: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 15:30:49.180 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3463: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 15:30:49.179 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3463: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 15:28:23.232 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.5.5#2362: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': IXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 15:28:23.224 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.5.5#2362: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': IXFR started

18-Sep-2006 15:08:11.629 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1904: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 15:08:11.628 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1904: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 15:08:11.605 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1272: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 15:08:11.604 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1272: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 15:08:11.496 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1837: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 15:08:11.495 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1837: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 15:08:11.472 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4400: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 15:08:11.470 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4400: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 14:43:00.511 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006091329)

18-Sep-2006 14:43:00.511 general: notice: running

18-Sep-2006 14:43:00.510 general: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: loaded serial 2006091329

18-Sep-2006 14:43:00.506 general: info: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2005010100

18-Sep-2006 14:43:00.503 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2006091314

18-Sep-2006 14:43:00.498 general: info: zone 0.0.127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2005010100

18-Sep-2006 14:41:12.884 general: notice: exiting

18-Sep-2006 14:41:12.878 network: info: no longer listening on 172.1.1.1#53

18-Sep-2006 14:41:12.878 network: info: no longer listening on 127.0.0.1#53

18-Sep-2006 14:41:12.877 general: notice: stopping command channel on 127.0.0.1#953

18-Sep-2006 14:41:12.876 general: info: shutting down

18-Sep-2006 14:16:46.935 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3917: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 14:16:46.934 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3917: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 14:16:46.911 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2809: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 14:16:46.910 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2809: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 14:16:46.801 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006091329)

18-Sep-2006 14:16:46.796 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#3227: updating zone 'itsadomain.org/IN': adding an RR at 'itsadomain.org' NS

18-Sep-2006 14:16:46.789 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#3227: updating zone '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': adding an RR at '48.48.1.172.in-addr.arpa' PTR

18-Sep-2006 14:16:46.752 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#3227: updating zone 'itsadomain.org/IN': adding an RR at 'testMachine.itsadomain.org' A 

 
```

*********************

Slave:

*********************

```

18-Sep-2006 15:29:04.998 xfer-in: info: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN' from 172.1.1.1#53: end of transfer

18-Sep-2006 15:29:04.997 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: transferred serial 2006091314

18-Sep-2006 15:29:04.915 xfer-in: info: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN' from 172.1.1.1#53: connected using 172.1.5.5#2362

18-Sep-2006 15:29:04.914 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: Transfer started.

18-Sep-2006 14:43:47.914 general: notice: running

18-Sep-2006 14:43:47.913 general: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: loaded serial 2006091323

18-Sep-2006 14:43:47.909 general: info: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2005010100

18-Sep-2006 14:43:47.905 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2006091311

18-Sep-2006 14:43:47.901 general: info: zone 0.0.127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2005010100 

```

***********************************************************************

You'll notice again how my reverse zone file were updated,  ( but again after a long period of time ... in fact  ... just recently as I was writing this) and that my forward zone-files have not. It just appears as though theres no order as to when my zone-files get updated.  Its my understanding that upon adding a new host to your master DNS ....  your Master will in turn send a notify to the slave that an update needs to be preformed (well that's how I understand it anyway).

It seems as if (based on the amount of time that passes before the actual reverse/forward update occurs ) that the slave is updating as a consequence of a refresh (or something) on not aa a cosequence to a notify (if you get what I mean??).

I know I'm close ... sooo close

Thanks again

----------

## Dizzutch

can you post both master and slave configs for the itsadomain.org domain?

at 14:43:00 the master loads serial 2006091329

```
18-Sep-2006 14:43:00.510 general: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: loaded serial 2006091329 
```

but the slave is on serial 2006091323

```
18-Sep-2006 14:43:47.913 general: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: loaded serial 2006091323 
```

the rest of the zones are fine.

-Dizz

----------

## NiceGuy

Hey Dizzhutch,

**********************************************************

Master config

**********************************************************

```

acl "bogusnet" { 0.0.0.0/8; 1.0.0.0/8; 2.0.0.0/8; 192.0.2.0/24; 224.0.0.0/3; };

acl "zone2-net" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.0.0/16; };

acl "zone2-ns" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.1.1; };

options {

   pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

   forwarders { 192.168.22.11; };

   listen-on port 53 {

        zone2-ns;

                     };

   allow-query {

        zone2-net;

               };

   blackhole { bogusnet; };

};

logging {

   channel itsa_query {

      file "/prod/var/logs/named/named_query.log" versions 10 size 1024k;

      print-time yes;

      severity info;

   };

   channel itsa_default {

      file "/prod/var/logs/named/named_sys.log" versions 10 size 100k;

      severity info;

      print-category yes;

      print-time yes;

      print-severity yes;

   };

   category queries      { itsa_query; };

   category client       { itsa_query; };

   category resolver     { itsa_query; };

   category unmatched    { itsa_query; };

   category client       { itsa_default; };

   category config       { itsa_default; };

   category database     { itsa_default; };

   category default      { itsa_default; };

   category dispatch     { itsa_default; };

   category dnssec       { itsa_default; };

   category general      { itsa_default; };

   category lame-servers { itsa_default; };

   category network      { itsa_default; };

   category notify       { itsa_default; };

   category security     { itsa_default; };

   category update       { itsa_default; };

   category xfer-out     { itsa_default; };

   category xfer-in        { itsa_default; };         <---------- NEW LINE ADDDED!!!

};

key "rndckey" {

   algorithm hmac-md5;

   secret "jZjN6o77G5hs1ZyTLZuR7lmZVTdsBjPBb6w0OMxtqGuJMnTIAto74dt1aoGZ";

};

zone "." IN {

   type hint;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/named.root";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

   type master;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/localhost";

   allow-update { none; };

   notify no;

};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

   type master;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/127.0.0";

   allow-update { none; };

   notify no;

};

zone "itsadomain.org" in {

   type master;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/master.forward.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   allow-transfer { zone2-ns;

                    172.1.5.5;

                  };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};

zone "1.172.in-addr.arpa." in {

   type master;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/master.reverse.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   allow-transfer { zone2-ns;

                    172.1.5.5;

                  };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};

```

**************************************************

Slave Config

**************************************************

```

acl "bogusnet" { 0.0.0.0/8; 1.0.0.0/8; 2.0.0.0/8; 192.0.2.0/24; 224.0.0.0/3; };

acl "zone2-net" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.0.0/16; };

acl "zone2-ns" { 127.0.0.1; 172.1.5.5; };

options {

   pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

   forwarders { 192.168.22.11; };

   listen-on port 53 {

        zone2-ns;

                     };

   allow-query {

        zone2-net;

               };

   blackhole { bogusnet; };

};

logging {

   channel itsa_query {

      file "/prod/var/logs/named/named_query.log" versions 10 size 1024k;

      print-time yes;

      severity info;

   };

   channel itsa_default {

      file "/prod/var/logs/named/named_sys.log" versions 10 size 100k;

      severity info;

      print-category yes;

      print-time yes;

      print-severity yes;

   };

   category queries      { itsa_query; };

   category client       { itsa_query; };

   category resolver     { itsa_query; };

   category unmatched    { itsa_query; };

   category client       { itsa_default; };

   category config       { itsa_default; };

   category database     { itsa_default; };

   category default      { itsa_default; };

   category dispatch     { itsa_default; };

   category dnssec       { itsa_default; };

   category general      { itsa_default; };

   category lame-servers { itsa_default; };

   category network      { itsa_default; };

   category notify       { itsa_default; };

   category security     { itsa_default; };

   category update       { itsa_default; };

   category xfer-out     { itsa_default; }; 

   category xfer-in        { itsa_default; };               <------ NEW LINE ADDED!!!

};

key "rndckey" {

   algorithm hmac-md5;

   secret "jZjN6o77G5hs1ZyTLZuR7lmZVTdsBjPBb6w0OMxtqGuJMnTIAto74dt1aoGZ";

};

zone "." IN {

   type hint;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/named.root";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

   type master;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/localhost";

   allow-update { none; };

   notify no;

};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

   type master;

   file "/prod/var/named/db/127.0.0";

   allow-update { none; };

   notify no;

};

zone "itsadomain.org" in {

   type slave;

   masters { 172.1.1.1; };

   file "/prod/var/named/db/slave.forward.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   allow-transfer {172.1.1.1; };      <--------- LINE RECENTLY ADDED  

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};

zone "1.172.in-addr.arpa." in {

   type slave;

   masters { 172.1.1.1; };

   file "/prod/var/named/db/slave.reverse.zone2";

   allow-update { zone2-ns; };

   allow-transfer { 172.1.1.1; };      <----------- LINE RECENTLY ADDED!!!

   allow-query { zone2-net; };

   notify yes;

   check-names ignore;

};

```

************************************************************************************************

And that's alll of it . 

Thanks againLast edited by NiceGuy on Tue Sep 19, 2006 7:52 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Dizzutch

you need to add a 

```
 allow-transfer { 172.1.1.1;};
```

to the itsadomain.org and the 1.172.in-addr.arpa zones in the slave config.

this will allow the master to send transfers of the itsadomain.org and 1.172.in-addr.arpa zone to the slave server.

the reason you don't need this for the 0.0.127.in-addr.arpa zone is because you have a dual master setup for that zone, and masters are allowed to transfer to eachother by default.

-Dizz

----------

## NiceGuy

Hey Dizzhutch,

I added the "allow-transfer {172.1.1.1; }; " conditions but stilll get no updates. Here is the generated log output.

************************

Master

*************************

```

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.468 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3171: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.467 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3171: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.444 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3391: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.443 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3391: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.334 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006091333)

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.329 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#3276: updating zone 'itsadomain.org/IN': adding an RR at 'itsadomain.org' NS

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.322 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#3276: updating zone '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': adding an RR at '11.11.1.172.in-addr.arpa' PTR

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.310 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#3276: updating zone 'itsadomain.org/IN': adding an RR at 'test1.itsadomain.org' A

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.036 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1742: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.035 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1742: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.012 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4226: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 16:59:12.011 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4226: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 16:58:59.986 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3380: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 16:58:59.985 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3380: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 16:58:59.962 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3466: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 16:58:59.961 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#3466: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 16:58:59.855 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4545: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 16:58:59.854 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4545: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 16:58:59.832 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4736: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

18-Sep-2006 16:58:59.830 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4736: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

18-Sep-2006 16:57:50.630 general: notice: running

18-Sep-2006 16:57:50.629 general: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: loaded serial 2006091331

18-Sep-2006 16:57:50.625 general: info: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2005010100

18-Sep-2006 16:57:50.621 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2006091315

18-Sep-2006 16:57:50.617 general: info: zone 0.0.127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2005010100 

```

***********************************

Slave

***********************************

```

18-Sep-2006 16:58:52.543 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006091329)

18-Sep-2006 16:58:52.542 general: notice: running

18-Sep-2006 16:58:52.541 general: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: loaded serial 2006091329

18-Sep-2006 16:58:52.538 general: info: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2005010100

18-Sep-2006 16:58:52.534 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2006091314

18-Sep-2006 16:58:52.529 general: info: zone 0.0.127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2005010100

```

************************************************

I still think its something small 

Thanks again

----------

## Dizzutch

could you add a xfer-in logging category to both the slave and the master, and repost logs?

Thanks!

-Dizz

----------

## NiceGuy

Hey Dizzhutch,

I added the  ...

```

category xfer-in {itsa_default; };

```

to both my Master and Slave config files ..... and speaking of which both are pasted below ... I clean up previous log output .. you now only see the relevant  output related to my previous adjustments.

********************

Master

*******************

```

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.632 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4777: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.631 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4777: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.607 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4056: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.606 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4056: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.498 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006091337)

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.494 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#1035: updating zone 'itsadomain.org/IN': adding an RR at 'itsadomain.org' NS

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.485 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#1035: updating zone '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': adding an RR at '100.100.1.172.in-addr.arpa' PTR

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.480 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006091336)

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.458 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#1035: updating zone 'itsadomain.org/IN': adding an RR at 'Another.itsadomain.org' A

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.043 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2528: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.042 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2528: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.018 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4859: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

19-Sep-2006 15:50:47.017 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4859: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

19-Sep-2006 15:50:08.226 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2832: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

19-Sep-2006 15:50:08.225 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2832: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

19-Sep-2006 15:50:08.202 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1806: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

19-Sep-2006 15:50:08.201 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1806: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

19-Sep-2006 15:50:08.091 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1674: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

19-Sep-2006 15:50:08.090 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1674: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

19-Sep-2006 15:50:08.066 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1090: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

19-Sep-2006 15:50:08.065 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#1090: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

19-Sep-2006 15:49:36.625 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006091335)

19-Sep-2006 15:49:36.625 general: notice: running

19-Sep-2006 15:49:36.623 general: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: loaded serial 2006091335

19-Sep-2006 15:49:36.613 general: info: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2005010100

19-Sep-2006 15:49:36.589 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2006091317

19-Sep-2006 15:49:36.571 general: info: zone 0.0.127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2005010100 

```

********************

Slave

********************

```

19-Sep-2006 15:50:24.587 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006091335)

19-Sep-2006 15:50:24.586 general: notice: running

19-Sep-2006 15:50:24.585 general: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: loaded serial 2006091335

19-Sep-2006 15:50:24.582 general: info: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2005010100

19-Sep-2006 15:50:24.578 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2006091317

19-Sep-2006 15:50:24.573 general: info: zone 0.0.127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2005010100

```

----------

## Dizzutch

the servers are in synch when they are loaded up, since they are both at 2006091335.

how long did you wait after adding the host, before posting the logs?

maybe add a 

```
allow-notify{ 172.1.1.1; };
```

 to your slave

----------

## NiceGuy

Hey again,

I added the "allow-notify { 172.1.1.1; }; " clasue to the slave .... and let the Master and Slave rum for about a day. Here is the out put of both logs.

********************

Master

********************

```

21-Sep-2006 11:58:06.498 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.5.5#1951: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': IXFR ended

21-Sep-2006 11:58:06.497 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.5.5#1951: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': IXFR started

21-Sep-2006 11:35:43.438 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.5.5#4668: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': IXFR ended

21-Sep-2006 11:35:43.437 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.5.5#4668: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': IXFR started

21-Sep-2006 09:25:54.271 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4544: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR ended

21-Sep-2006 09:25:54.270 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#4544: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': AXFR started

21-Sep-2006 09:25:54.246 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2826: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR ended

21-Sep-2006 09:25:54.245 xfer-out: info: client 172.1.1.1#2826: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN': AXFR started

21-Sep-2006 09:25:54.146 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006092005)

21-Sep-2006 09:25:54.134 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#1356: updating zone 'itsadomain.org/IN': adding an RR at 'itsadomain.org' NS

21-Sep-2006 09:25:54.124 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#1356: updating zone '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN': adding an RR at '68.68.1.172.in-addr.arpa' PTR

21-Sep-2006 09:25:54.049 update: info: client 172.1.1.1#1356: updating zone 'itsadomain.org/IN': adding an RR at 'morning.itsadomain.org' A 

```

************************

Slave

***********************

```

21-Sep-2006 12:02:21.418 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006092005)

21-Sep-2006 12:02:21.417 xfer-in: info: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN' from 172.1.1.1#53: end of transfer

21-Sep-2006 12:02:21.417 general: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: transferred serial 2006092005

21-Sep-2006 12:02:21.409 xfer-in: info: transfer of 'itsadomain.org/IN' from 172.1.1.1#53: connected using 172.1.5.5#1951

21-Sep-2006 12:02:21.408 general: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: Transfer started.

21-Sep-2006 11:39:58.351 xfer-in: info: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN' from 172.1.1.1#53: end of transfer

21-Sep-2006 11:39:58.351 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: transferred serial 2006092003

21-Sep-2006 11:39:58.338 xfer-in: info: transfer of '1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN' from 172.1.1.1#53: connected using 172.1.5.5#4668

21-Sep-2006 11:39:58.336 general: info: zone 1.172.in-addr.arpa/IN: Transfer started.

21-Sep-2006 00:10:09.321 notify: info: zone itsadomain.org/IN: sending notifies (serial 2006092003) 

```

----------

## Dizzutch

hmm, it's not normal, and the notify yes statements should make the notify go through right away.

not sure what's going on. times synched up?

----------

